# Watercolor betta



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

I found the reference picture on a random google search... but it felt good to get back into watercolor again. I think he turned out okay. Still need to get my hands to remember what to do with the brushes lol.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

that is AWESOME!11


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

If you needed reference you could have asked us! Lol. Still beautiful panting btw!


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I want one! What a beauty!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Beautiful painting!


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks guys! It was a spur of the moment ohh I got new paints thing. lol Once I get back into the groove of things I may offer some up as a RAOK thing. Not yet though.


----------



## jovian7 (Jan 18, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## jasonn1990 (Feb 13, 2015)

Some incredible talent you have there! So jealous.. I wish i could draw like that!!


----------

